# sr20det into my nx2000



## bluetopnx (Oct 7, 2004)

im not really sure how hard of a swap this will be, wondering if any of you guys have done it. i would like to know if the de tranny will work and how in depth the wiring will be. If anyone has ideas for sources of blue top sr20dets let me know. im new and not sure if i got this board figured out, but id appreciate some help thanx.


----------



## STRATTON (Sep 10, 2003)

your lucky i got to ya first or the newb nazis would have flamed the shit out of you lol. but to answer your question about the blue top wich is actually called the bluebird there are two kinds u12 and u13 the diff is the year they were made and the angle the turbo points other than that they are the same. they will bolt right into your nx assuming its a nx2000 and your sr20de tranny will work with it. search a lil more and ull find all the answers u need. welcome to the boards and enjoy ya stay !


----------



## bluetopnx (Oct 7, 2004)

*wiring and plumbing*

thanx man, my main concern is the wiring tho, i kno it wont b hard to drop in. and the plumbing is also on my mind, do you know any sights that sell the bluebird with the ecu and full ic piping, ect.


----------



## STRATTON (Sep 10, 2003)

bluetopnx said:


> thanx man, my main concern is the wiring tho, i kno it wont b hard to drop in. and the plumbing is also on my mind, do you know any sights that sell the bluebird with the ecu and full ic piping, ect.


U WONT NEED IC PIPPING IT WILL COME ALREADY ON THE BB....


----------



## bluetopnx (Oct 7, 2004)

*thanx*

well thanx alot, but one other thing, with the jwt ecu or the u13 ecu, does it plug in to place, or would i have to hard wire it together.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I'd say you'll be better off using the JWT ecu, it's plug and play, and made for turbo.

however, if you are going to upgrade the turbo anytime soon to a T28 or so....get 50lb injectors and a nismo fpr..and tell JWT you're gonna run a 50lb 4 bar program...get a z32 TT MAF.


----------

